# My first attempt oil painting ( actually painting at all )



## Marius Sekkjesta

This is my first ever oil painting, just watching a Bob Ross tutorial video on youtube.
Already now I'm totally hooked on painting.

I know this painting has many flaws, but when I see that something, that is not good, I stay positive and try to practice the technique more and more.

I hope to learn much more using forums, books, internet and more in the future.


----------



## zahira

Well done, there is a heap of information online. Enjoy your journey, I look forward to seeing more of your paintings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius Sekkjesta

Thank you  I am only days into this, but still I'm so deep in books and forums! Did not know this would be so much fun


----------



## TerryCurley

That's how I got hooked into painting...by watching online videos. It's been two years now that a I have been painting and it's amazing the resources you can find on the internet.


----------



## Liz

Well done for a first painting! I like the mountains, they turned out well.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great first painting! Enjoy your new found artistry!

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## Marius Sekkjesta

Liz said:


> Well done for a first painting! I like the mountains, they turned out well.


Thank you  The mountain part, I was really happy with. The other stuff, like the trees and the bushes, did not turn out that great. I want to practice more on the trees and bushes and then go back to this painting and add some more texture in the future


----------



## Marius Sekkjesta

Susan Mulno said:


> Great first painting! Enjoy your new found artistry!
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw!



Thank you  I'm glad i found a place where painters share their experience


----------



## dickhutchings

What a great start! I been growing more and more fond of bushes and trees that look like yours. You will get better at making them more realistic but this painting is very nice to look at. Congratulations on your new found skills. Have fun!


----------

